

Ruby & WebSockets: TCP for the Browser - helwr
http://www.igvita.com/2009/12/22/ruby-websockets-tcp-for-the-browser

======
kajecounterhack
Websockets were featured pretty prominently here for a while. A lot of
interest died down when people found that Firefox 4 and Opera 11 aren't
supporting websockets right now, and Chrome may follow suit pending security
issues with the technology.

~~~
drdaeman
There are _no_ security issues with WebSockets. There are security issues with
broken proxies, which already could be exploited with Flash or Java.

------
cft
Websockets was a google initiative that they pushed for their own product,
google wave. Since wave failed, the push from google is not as strong.

